# Central Illinois Tree ID



## codylundin (Feb 5, 2014)

There are several of these growing in a flood plain next to a river in central Illinois. 
































Sorry the focus isn't great on the last one. Any help IDing would be much appreciated! They all look like the same tree to me. I just don't know what that tree is! I have a Trees of Illinois Field Guide by Stan Tekiela, but it's not that helpful for young trees during the winter.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm thinking elm.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Tree of heaven - Ailanthus Altissima
When IDing winter trees always look at leaf scars and buds - Bark is of marginal value to ID


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep, Tree of Heaven. A messy weed of a tree. Had a client who had one growing in a bed by his patio. Doing a spring cleanup on it was a nightmare.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like elderberry to me. Stems are hollow or have a very spongy pith. Easy to make pipes or flutes out of.

I dont recall seeing ailanthus in flood plains, as i do with elderberry. Also, ailanthus bark tends to be more like that of beech.
Elderberry is opposite with pinnately compound leaves. Berries and flower clusters are edible.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

also, how tall are these?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

looks too tall for elderberry to me...also elderberry of that diameter I have never seen..much more clumpy too...


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

No gauge on how tall. From the last photo is say it can't be more than 8 feet, I've seen elderberry tower over that. Also, no frame of reference on diameter. I've seen 3 inch elderberry. Regardless, I do agree that it should be more clumpy. The form in which it is growing (loss of apical dominance) is what reminded me of it.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, tree of heaven, common along rivers, the seed float and find a place to germinate. Seed can also blow around a good distance, so that's possible there is seed-bearing ones in the area.


----------



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

ailanthus, tree of heaven, junk, get rid of it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Paulownia?


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

not elderberry


----------



## codylundin (Feb 5, 2014)

They are about 8-12 feet maybe? There is another one that looks similar that might be 20 feet. I went back and took some photos of the leaves now that it's springtime.


----------



## codylundin (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree that it is a Tree of heaven - Ailanthus Altissima. I won't feel bad cutting them down for gigs then!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Take some of the green growth - rub it vigerously between your hands and take a good whiff - Now you know how the tree of heaven got its name - stinks to high heaven. You will always recognize this tree from now on.


----------

